# government animal testing facility, Houghton Grange, Cambs



## The Wombat (Apr 25, 2015)

*Second of three sites on another amusing day out with KM Punk & Frizman, including a fun afternoon around Upwood’s famous tanks.

This site has been off the radar for a few years, but has not been developed as yet.

The site is huge (100 acres), and has over 70 buildings. The main building was sadly not accessible, and heavily fortified with CCTV, PIRs, loud speakers, brambles, pillboxes & laser cannons.

Not much history on this one apart from it is an ex government animal testing facility, and has been derelict for a while. Don't know what went on here. Probably best we don't.

Thanks to Frizman for finding this one.*











































































thanks for looking


----------



## HughieD (Apr 25, 2015)

Good work Mr Wombat. Interesting set there...


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 25, 2015)

HughieD said:


> Good work Mr Wombat. Interesting set there...



Cheers Hughie
It was an interesting, if dark place


----------



## norfolkexplorer (Apr 25, 2015)

Nice work mate.. You are acing that camera now


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 25, 2015)

norfolkexplorer said:


> Nice work mate.. You are acing that camera now



Ah, cheers NE 
Appreciate that from an excellent photographer like yourself


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 28, 2015)

As you said, prob best we don't know what happened here, but an interesting walk around it looked like. Nice one


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 28, 2015)

Nice one. I visited just over 5 years ago and am pleased to say it looks like it hasn't deteriorated much in that time. 
I wonder what the plans are for the main house? There were 'guardians' living in there when I went so assumed it was a short term thing. 
Fantastic photos throughout. Cheers for sharing


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 28, 2015)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> As you said, prob best we don't know what happened here, but an interesting walk around it looked like. Nice one



thanks mate 



UrbanX said:


> Nice one. I visited just over 5 years ago and am pleased to say it looks like it hasn't deteriorated much in that time.
> I wonder what the plans are for the main house? There were 'guardians' living in there when I went so assumed it was a short term thing.
> Fantastic photos throughout. Cheers for sharing



Cheers UrbanX
I read your excellent report when doing research on this place


----------



## withindelain (Apr 29, 2015)

great set of shots mate
I must admit i think the police tape in one of the shots would have un-nerved me a little.......


----------



## krela (Apr 29, 2015)

With things like that it's always worth remembering that a) the police generally clear away after themselves and b) you can buy police tape on ebay.

More often than not it's from someone playing around, doing a photoshoot or making a film etc.


----------



## DarkerMorgul (Apr 30, 2015)

Great pictures! A friend and I are thinking of going there ourselves! 

Was security pretty low? 

We also assume access is from the rear. St Ives girl myself so know the area pretty well


----------



## smiler (Apr 30, 2015)

Interesting post and good pics, Thanks


----------



## The Wombat (May 3, 2015)

Many thanks everyone


----------

